# What Type of Frog are Ya?



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Im a 'Red Eyed Tree Frog' 

Take the test here:
http://allaboutfrogs.org/funstuff/frogtest.php3


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

oo im a cuban tree frog


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

It ses "You are a White's Tree Frog" also ses im fat wich i aint lol but ses im well active wich i am


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol im a Pac Man Frog


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Im a Golden Mantella Frog*


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

i was told i am a *Blue Poison Dart Frog*.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

LMFAO @ Gillsboys, a pac man frog, your a computer game m8!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol it quite acurate in that sense cos i addicted to computer games and console games :lol:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

im also a White's Tree Frog even thou the desciption is completly wrong of me.
manda xx


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

oh bastard, im a common toad


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

lol deadbait i bet there is nothing in you that is common at all


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm a White's Tree Forg and the description suits me perfectly!! Dumpy, eats a lot... how'd they know!!!!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

im a whites tree frog too, does that mean were all fat and dumpy on ere...i beg to differ!!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

omg, were the most common! Is that good or bad?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I like to feel I'm part of something!!!!!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

golden mantella frog


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

im a Firebellied Toad
this is the description : These colorful toads are very active and fun for beginner pet owners. They enjoy spending their day swimming and singing with other frogs of their species and become more active when not alone. Weird fact: Firebellied toads cannot extend their tongues like other toads or frogs. To feed, they must leap forward and catch their prey with their mouths. After they have grabbed a cricket or worm with their mouth, they usually use their fore-arms to help stuff food the rest of the way in. Then they squish their eyeballs down in their heads to push the food into their throat


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

> Then they squish their eyeballs down in their heads to push the food into their throat


nice if you eat like that remind me never to invite you round for tea i am funny about eye balls


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

eww, eyeballs are gross lol. maybe if i could do that it would be funny!


----------



## dagger (Sep 3, 2005)

You are a Golden Mantella Frog

I hope that's good..


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Madagascan Burrowing Frog - never heard of em!!


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm a tomato frog (cos there cute! haha!)


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i got red eyed tree frog


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

im a blue posion dart frog (dendrobates azures)
im happy with that


----------



## JamesBondz (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, you are right man!


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm a puerto rican coquil going to get my frog books out and see if i agree call test though good fun. :lol:


----------



## callum (Apr 15, 2006)

It turns out im a African Dwarf Frog which is funny cause im quite small!! 

Callum


----------



## scotty (Dec 31, 2005)

hehe callum i thought i was gonna be the only 1 ...im an african dwarf frog as well..im sociable and active but i aint a dwarf :twisted:


----------



## blizzard (Mar 27, 2006)

im an african dwarf frog too lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Well seing as the last time i did the test was july 05 last year, re did the test to see if ive changed, i'm now a pixie frog :shock:


----------



## Cawzarrami (Apr 22, 2006)

White's Tree Frog for me! Yay! My fav froggie!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Bev, just to note the majority of frogs/toads have shortish tongues and all can use forelimbs to push food down thier throats. they dont have long tongues like some nursery books portray. They all can use thier eyeballs to help push food down thier throats. again they can all jump forwards to help catch foods. 
What is wierd is that they drink through thier skins and can breath through them too!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

it would have to be either Phyllomedusa vaillanti or Agalychnis calcarifer
truly just amazine.

No changed my mind, Agalychnis craspedopus. 

oh any of the three.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I am a common toad.


----------



## Rickeezee (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm a dumpy whites tree frog! Dunno if thats a good or bad thing but tomorrow I may be PIXIE FROG, I shall see how I feel when I wake up :shock:


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

im a red eyed tree frog


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

im a white's tree frog...

Also known as the Smiling Tree Frog or Dumpy Tree Frog due to the nature of its appearance, this frog is a very hardy creature and a favorite pet of amateur frog owners, although some pet owners complain that they are not active enough. These frogs love to eat, which can make them quite fat, hence their "dumpy" appearance. Unlike many frogs, these frogs do well with other frogs of their species and are fairly friendly. They like a warm and moderately humid habitat and eat larger insects like crickets, cockroaches, locusts, moths and beetles

very true ...lazy and eats alot (spot on)


----------

